# 595 frame size



## oliver.f (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a Look 595 frameset but have some doubts about the size I need.
For my height (5'10.5"), inseam (34") and arm length (27"),
the online tool at wrenchscience.com recommends a
center-to-center frame size of 57cm, which would be the XL frame.

On the other hand, I searched some forums and found that guys as tall
as 6'1" ride L sized frames. Given the above average (wrt. my height)
inseam length and reach, would you recommend the XL or L sized frame for me?


btw: I think what's puzzling me most is that I am just not used to being
an XL-guy. Are these frames built for/bought by "smaller" people in general?

--Oliver


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

If the distance from the center of your bottom bracket to the top of your saddle is 31-1/8" like mine, I would imagine you could probably ride either one. With the Large you would have more drop to the handle bars. With the XL you would have less drop but need a shorter stem. 

I have a 595 L with a 120 mm stem and a 585 XL with a 110 stem for a slightly more relaxed riding position. 

Only thing, is the 27" arm measurement correct? I don't know how you are determining that number. The nose of my saddle is 22" from the center of my bars. I am 6' 0" tall and wear a 32" shirt sleeve and 32" length in pants.

Also, if you are concerned about resale, I would think you could find more potential candidates with the longer seat mast you would have on the Large frame.


----------

